# Squadpass



## mariomike (18 Apr 2009)

This link was forwarded to me. Now I am forwarding it to you. 
I don't know them, and do not vouch for them:
http://www.squadpass.com/en/


----------



## Greymatters (19 Apr 2009)

Its written so as to imply discounts for members nation-wide, but a review of a few random listings indicates most (if not all) listings are in the southeast Ontario area - so you're SOL if you apply for membership but dont live in that area...


----------

